# Round ligament pain very early in the pregnancy?



## bandgeek

I've been wondering this for a while and now that I'm pregnant again, I thought it would be a good time to ask.







:

With DS, I had round ligament pain starting just days after conception. This time, I'm really starting to feel it at 4 weeks. 2 medpros have told me this is "impossible", yet I've heard a few women complain of similar pain very early also.

I don't really trust doctors and nurses to really know their stuff, and after all, they haven't examined and interviewed every pregnant woman in the world, so how would they know?

I'm 99.9% sure that it's round ligament pain. I had it the whole pregnancy with DS and I suspect I'll have it the whole time with this one too.

So, do you have it? When did it start? And do you believe it's possible to have it very early, even though it's been said it's "impossible"?


----------



## mamada

I remember having it early on in my first pregnancy, but I don't remember exactly when. Definitely within the first month though...I remember this because I forgot to ask about it at my first midwives' appointment....also at the second...and I finally asked about it at the third appointment.

Ah, doctors...what do they know?







In any case, there is no way that a doctor or nurse can tell you that they know your body better than you know your body.

Cheers!


----------



## rach03

I started having round ligament pain last week, and I'm only 6 weeks right now! I KNOW it is round ligament pain...there is no mistaking what it feels like when you get up off the couch wrong and feel like your hip is ripping in half.


----------



## melanie83103

My midwife told me that it was normal to feel it right away for 2nd pregnancies. I had funny pulling pains, felt like round ligament pains, right from the start with this one....

Melanie


----------



## aylasmama

I had this! I know for a fact I felt the pain at 2 weeks...it was a surprise pregnancy. I didn't find out 'til I was 3 weeks pregnant and thought the pain was a hernia or something (just a weird pain I never experienced before!) It wasn't until after I started learning about pregnancy that I put 2 and 2 together to learn it was round ligament pain...very early on!


----------



## Electra375

I've suffered RL pain since my first c/s. My 2nd pregnancy was when the doc told me what it was and said he was sorry there was nothing he could do about it. Each pregnancy has been worse. If I have to pee, I can barely get out of bed due to the RL pain, it almost feels like a hernia these days.


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
I've been wondering this for a while and now that I'm pregnant again, I thought it would be a good time to ask.







:

With DS, I had round ligament pain starting just days after conception.

I believe it's biologically impossible that you could have it 2 days after conception, the egg hasn't even implanted itself yet. I *can* see it *possibly* happening at 4 weeks with a second pregnancy.


----------



## bandgeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
I believe it's biologically impossible that you could have it 2 days after conception, the egg hasn't even implanted itself yet. I *can* see it *possibly* happening at 4 weeks with a second pregnancy.

See, and that's what I can't figure out. I felt the pain *at least* a week before I tested positive with DS (at 4 weeks), and that was before I even knew what round ligament pain was, so I know I wasn't just brewing up a fake symptom in my head. So I can't explain it otherwise. I had it, plain as day, and it didn't go away the whole pregnancy. Is there any way for changes in your uterus to start BEFORE the egg implants? That's all I can figure happened. Or the pain started immediately after implantation.

One nurse told me it was "impossible" to have round ligament pain before 5 months.


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Is there any way for changes in your uterus to start BEFORE the egg implants? That's all I can figure happened. Or the pain started immediately after implantation.

I don't think the pains you felt before implantation had anything to do with pregnancy. Until that egg implants itself and releases the HCG, your body still thinks it's going to start it's next cycle. I know my RL pain feels a lot like my worst menstrual cramps...sharp rather than dull.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
One nurse told me it was "impossible" to have round ligament pain before 5 months.









This I don't believe. RL pain will start low, and work it's way up. We don't just have one band of RLs across our abdomen. We have them in our lower abdomen, groin and inner thighs to name a few places. In the 5th month, I started to get severe tugging in my inner thigh/groin area. It was sporadic and severe....it brought me straight to my knees many times. I have met very few people that have shared my experience....it usually doesn't happen until the *very* end (so I've been told)
My OB told me I'd begetting RL pain in my groin at about 11/12 weeks..he was right on!! It was worse this time around too! I don't know what that nurse was talking about though....







:


----------



## MaryCeleste

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
I don't think the pains you felt before implantation had anything to do with pregnancy. Until that egg implants itself and releases the HCG, your body still thinks it's going to start it's next cycle.

This isn't true, according to research going back as much as 30 years. Long before implantation occurs, the fertilized egg is sending out signals to the mother's body. Among other things, these signals cause modulation of the mother's immune system, and act as "gatekeepers" in the fallopian tubes, permitting the embryo to pass through to the uterus. There's a lot of communication going on in those early days!

For instance, look up "Early Pregnancy Factor" -- or check out these articles:

http://www.earlypregnancy.org/EPBM/E...3/EPBM1293.htm

http://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php#fb45


----------



## Peppamint

I felt round ligament pain really early with my third (about the same time I POAS). I don't remember exactly when it started with my 2nd pg though.

MaryCeleste- interesting links, thanks for posting those!


----------



## TwoPlusTwins

This is an IVF pg so I know exactly when conception was. I started having RLP around 4 weeks gestation.. just about the time of my positive beta. This is my 5th pregancy and I had a set of twins. Still, the RLP was stronger this time than in any other pg.


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryCeleste* 
This isn't true, according to research going back as much as 30 years. Long before implantation occurs, the fertilized egg is sending out signals to the mother's body. Among other things, these signals cause modulation of the mother's immune system, and act as "gatekeepers" in the fallopian tubes, permitting the embryo to pass through to the uterus. There's a lot of communication going on in those early days!

For instance, look up "Early Pregnancy Factor" -- or check out these articles:

http://www.earlypregnancy.org/EPBM/E...3/EPBM1293.htm

http://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php#fb45

Thank you for the informative article!


----------



## Bex80

I felt it a day or 2 before my BFP with my dd. Totally real, mama. You are feeling what you are feeling. I am so SICK of doctors and nurses thinking that they are the ultimate authority on these things. They are helpful and very knowledgeable yes, but it really really pisses me off when they are dismissive like that.

Sorry.


----------



## tarablesue

I get them while rolling over in bed the most, always have with all of my pregnancies. It started earlier each time , with this last one being before I POAS


----------



## thewaggonerfamily

I have got them the last few pregnancies around 5 weeks. (I'm on pg #6) The first time I had these early I called the midwife and she had me go in to be sure I wasn't having an ectopic even though I told her I really thought it felt just like round ligament pains. She said it is a very similar pain. That was a 12 hr ordeal. (And they wouldn't let me eat or drink, just in case...)Ugh! I've been having them for a couple weeks (I am 7wks right now) anytime I make any sharp sudden moves. I think they freak DH out, but he's a little used to them. Its just unnerving to have your pregnant wife double over in pain so severe she can't speak. What I am dreading is the pubis symphis seperation. Ouch. I'm trying already to watch how I move.


----------



## Holiztic

I had what was definitely RLP starting early, I think it was around 6 or 7 weeks. Funny thing is, I haven't had much since (but have definitely grown!).


----------



## BizzyMommyNTx

This looks like an old thread, but to any new mommies out there looking for information on this: I too noticed pain on the lower left side of the abdomen after the 2nd day of conception. I thought it was implantation cramps, but it continued to bother me for several days, and it's the reason I knew I was pregnant and went to get pee sticks. I'm now 7 weeks along with strong morning sickness, and the cramping still bothers me. I notice it often after exercise and at night after standing or walking all day. I asked my mid-wife a few weeks ago, and said she believes it is round ligament pain. I told her I felt it 2 days after conception and she didn't flinch. She said early ligament pain is certainly possible, and very common with first-time pregnancies and a possible sign of twins.

No one nurse knows everything, and any nurse who tells you something is "impossible" is too closed minded and not capable of looking out for your best interest. It's so important to do your own research and talk to other women. Thank goodness for these boards!


----------



## Blanca78

Yep, RLP has been the first discernible pregnancy symptom for me every time! I hardly get it after the first trimester.


----------



## nsmomtobe

At 4-5 weeks, I am noticing an aching/stretching feeling in my hips and groin area, which leads to stiffness/pain if I sit too long, but is that RLP?

I thought that RLP was the sensation of being stabbed in the gut that I got in my 2nd trimester when I tried to walk up 5 flights of stairs while I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## jhmountainmama

With my first I didn't experience it until the third trimester. With my second it started during the second trimester. I'm now pregnant with my third and I swear it started at about week 4.

I tried chiropractic and massage to little avail. Using a foam roller and rolling out glutes and thighs seems to help quite a bit; however, yoga poses such as head-to-knee pose, butterfly or seated forward bends seem to exacerbate the problem for me.


----------



## MamaMakingMemories

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to say that I think I am experiencing this, and I am only four weeks along. This is my fourth child. I haven't had round ligament pain with any of the others at _any_ time throughout pregnancy, so it's odd that I have it this time, and so early.


----------



## sierramtngirl

I had round ligament pain that was present very early on in my second pregnancy. I had very little with my first. My Mw explained it as " your body has done this before, so it's doing all it needs to do earlier". Made sense to me!


----------



## babymonster

BizzyMommyNTx said:


> I told her I felt it 2 days after conception and she didn't flinch. She said early ligament pain is certainly possible, and very common with first-time pregnancies and a possible sign of twins.


That is interesting! I noticed ligament pains very early this time too (before I POAS anyway) and I am having twins!


----------



## sarahl918

Just want to add here, the only time I felt RLP (the kind that rips through your pelvis, anyway!) was around 7-8 weeks. I remember feeling it when I turned over in bed, or bent over the sink while brushing my teeth. I asked my OB about it and he said it was impossible to feel before first tri (with first baby) but ... I had it! And I didn't really get it that severely again the rest of the pregnancy!


----------

